# Start Button Mod for a Mk2



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

I have got my fancy Start button to my MK2 (specially for any mk2), produced by an english company, it has 3 wires.
I need to connect one of them to the "starter wire" of mk2, which is somewhere next to the wheel, under the plastic in the ignition barrel. (it should be a red/black wire according to my doc)
(2nd to live 12V, 3rd to ground)

Do you have a clue, where is this, and how can I reach it by removing anything?

thanx in advance


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you aware that you would still need the key to turn the ignition on and disarm the immobiliser?


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Are you aware that you would still need the key to turn the ignition on and disarm the immobiliser?


Sure. It needs still the key, but after turning on, you can start with button.

Any help regarding wiring thoug?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *wyx* - For reference, you can download the wiring diagrams from the Knowledge Base which will include the ignition wiring. I found two possible sources for this project; one for a Mk1 and one for a Mk2. I'm not sure if the Mk1 information is relevant, but it might be helpful.

FYI - Try using the Forum Search function, it works quite well. 😉

This link is for wiring up a start button in the Mk2 -

*Latest Modification*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=584473









This link is for wiring up a start button in the Mk1 -

*Modern Engine Start Button DIY*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1968127


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

wyx said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you aware that you would still need the key to turn the ignition on and disarm the immobiliser?
> ...


It defeats the object of a start button in my opinion! But sure, I will try and remember to have a look tomorrow


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

To be fair, the Honda S2000 was exactly the same; insert key on the right side of the steering column and turn. Then press the start button on the left to fire up the engine. A bit redundant but it had a "cool" factor.

Another option would be to retrofit the TTRS starter button or a Mk3 steering wheel as shown below. According to some posts in other Audi forums, in addition to making the start button work as intended, there was a discussion about making the left button switch between "S" and "D".

A Google search will find these easily enough if anyone's interested.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This link is for wiring up a start button in the Mk2 -


The problem is that this does not answer my question...where and which wire?
In the given documentation, it says:

Pole87 RED 12+ Live must be connected to BLACk/WHITE wire, to "ignition on" source
Pole30 RED STARTER WIRE - connect to RED/BLACK wire located at the back of the ignition barrel
Pole86 BLACK EARTH - Ground

Where is this barrel?
I suppose, it is somewhere around the car relays.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *wyx* - If the two links I provided don't help, then you might want to try the Forum Search function to see if anyone's done this in the past.

If that doesn't provide you with the answer you're looking for, then you may want to consult an automotive specialist that's familiar with this type of retrofit.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *wyx* - You might want to try the Forum Search function to see if anyone's done this in the past.


I know, where is the "Search button" dont worry. But I can not find anything.
This barrel I suppose should be the "normal" metallic switch of the key, and should be some wiring behind. I need to check how to access to it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Wiring diagrams are in the KB along with the WSM on how to disassemble the ignition assembly. Good luck!


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Wiring diagrams are in the KB along with the WSM on how to disassemble the ignition assembly. Good luck!


I am a not electrical engineer to read this kind of wiring diagrams, thats why I asked fopr help 
What I need, to know, where is this device/wire to join, and how to remove which trims?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

wyx said:


> I need to connect one of them to the "starter wire" of mk2, which is somewhere next to the wheel, under the plastic in the ignition barrel. (it should be a red/black wire according to my doc)
> (2nd to live 12V, 3rd to ground)


You have answered your own question.
You are trying to replace the function of turning a key with a button. The wiring obviously come off of the 'barrel of the key switch. "somewhere next to the wheel, under the plastic in the ignition barrel"


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> wyx said:
> 
> 
> > I need to connect one of them to the "starter wire" of mk2, which is somewhere next to the wheel, under the plastic in the ignition barrel. (it should be a red/black wire according to my doc)
> ...


Thanx for clearing, but the "obviously" and "somewhere" is not answer for me.
I am asking somebody who disassembled the same thing already, not only guessing


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *wyx* - Based on the responses to your post and lack of results from your Forum searches, I think it's safe to say, few, if any in this Forum have done this kind of modification. If no one here is able to help you, then you might want to try Google searching for Mk2 Start Push Button and see if any of the other Audi TT forums have the information you're looking for.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

To physically access the ignition has a few steps, I guess it is deliberately not too simple to access these wires

Remove airbag
Remove steering wheel
Remove steering wheel adjustor handle
Remove column top trim
Remove bottom trim

The ignition switch I believe plugs straight into the steering module, there are no wires as such, so I imagine you will need to disassemble it to splice in some wires to extend to the new button

Most of the above steps are covered in my cruise control guide https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1338881


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Just need to wait. This topic came up yesterday, I am totally sure, somebody did similar.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> To physically access the ignition has a few steps, I guess it is deliberately not too simple to access these wires
> 
> The ignition switch I believe plugs straight into the steering module, there are no wires as such, so I imagine you will need to disassemble it to splice in some wires to extend to the new button


I dont think so, it does go to the steering module. I think, there should be wires to run into relays from the ignition switch, with "starter wire" as well.
The documentation describes even the wire colors as well.
My main question is, can I access them in the fuse box or should I take the whole plastic apart by the steering weel?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What relay are you looking for?

I am almost 100% certain that the ignition switch goes via the steering module


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> What relay are you looking for?
> 
> I am almost 100% certain that the ignition switch goes via the steering module


I dont know, thats why my question. Just I saw the post (link was added by Swiss) for mk1, there was no steering module in the picture.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The MK1 is a much more basic car, a very different electrical system


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Check out the following video: 



Guessing you'll either have a connector similar to the one shown around 5:55









or you have something that looks like this...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The WSM with this image and instructions is listed below -


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *wyx* - In one of the previous posts you stated -

_Pole87 RED 12+ Live must be connected to BLACk/WHITE wire, to "ignition on" source
Pole30 RED STARTER WIRE - connect to RED/BLACK wire located at the back of the ignition barrel
Pole86 BLACK EARTH - Ground_

Did your Start button include a Relay? It looks like these Pole numbers you've listed are Relay connection points, as shown in the diagram below, which came directly from the Mk2 link I provided earlier.

Assuming this is a 12V Normally Open (NO) relay, it would seem the Start Button activates the Relay and is not actually wired directly into the ignition circuit. If I understand correctly how this is circuit diagram functions, the Start Button energizes the Relay at 85 & 86 which then closes the ignition circuit contacts across 30 & 87. I'm guessing the second power line to the Button (2) is just to illuminate it, which is why it taps into the _+12v when ignition on_ wire so it's not powered all the time.

Looking at the wiring diagram, I inserted an illustration from the WSM. For whatever reason, the wires are not color coded on the wiring diagram. But at least you can see what's being described.

So to make this work, the user has to turn the key to the second position (ignition on) and hold it with the right hand, and at the same time, press the Start button to activate the Relay with the left hand which then completes the ignition circuit and starts the car.

Wow - talk about the long way around the barn. Rube Goldberg would be proud! :lol:


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Guys. I attach the documentation part and the pictures about the start button .





































As shown, 3 cables coming out from the device should be connected to the car, not 4. I think, the 4th is prewired already.

@Chaos thanx for the video, very useful. I have to check it more deeply. I dont wanna remove in any case the plastic part under the wheel, I need the other side of the wiring. If we would have a video or doc how to remove the plastic on Audi TT mk2 (not on VW), i would try.

@Swiss, also thanx, but I think, according to my doc, not needed to hold any key in position just pushing the button.
Yes, it has a relay, the poles refer to this I think, but still not totally clear, where to connect the cables.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Where can I find the buttons in this image? I think they could make a really fun project with a MK2 wheel!


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

chriscapon said:


> Where can I find the buttons in this image? I think they could make a really fun project with a MK2 wheel!


This is not possible. Shpold be run through the steering wheel loom, which is not free.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *chriscapon* - Run a Google search for "_Integrated Switch R8 Engine Start Stop Button_" and you'll find there are a number of sources.

According to this website that sells them, there are several versions of the buttons available depending on the steering wheel. They also provide some DIY installation instructions.

https://www.vagexpress.com/products/int ... f-7-arteon

I emailed Greg at *HazzyDayz* and asked if they could install the buttons shown in the advertisement. He confirmed they had recently completed a retrofit installation -

_"Yes we can add these. We did a R8 last week with the same steering wheel as you have on your TT. It took about 5 hours to complete as we need to cut your steering wheel to modify it for the brackets, etc.

Then to note, the Start/Stop button only works to start the engine, they do not stop the engine. Basically these buttons operate a set on relays, so you can assign the buttons to any switch that operates via a push button switch. As long as you supply the current button set for your vehicle, we can carry out the installation for you at £475+VAT."_

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just a follow up on this, Greg from *HazzyDayz* sent another email confirming they can incorporate both the left Shift D-S button and the right Start button into the Mk2 steering wheel.

If anyone is interested, please contact them directly for details and prices.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd be interested to see photos of the modified TT steering wheel. Also, does the DSG on our TTs not have a mechanical linkage between D and S? I know the other positions do, but D to S is a shorter movement. Just interested more than anything


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I would imagine that since the paddle shifters can be used to shift up and down through the gears, wiring a button to change D to S would be pretty straight forward.

Copied this from the workshop manual - *Transmission, Automatic 6-speed - A005TT01520*

*Selector mechanism*

_In selector lever position "P" the selector lever cable is used to engage the parking lock mechanically. All other gearshift commands and selector lever positions are transmitted via the CAN data bus from the selector lever -E313- (selector mechanism) to the mechatronic unit for dual clutch gearbox -J743-. _


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> I'd be interested to see photos of the modified TT steering wheel. Also, does the DSG on our TTs not have a mechanical linkage between D and S? I know the other positions do, but D to S is a shorter movement. Just interested more than anything


Only the Park has mechanical linkage to the transmission that engage/disengage the parking pawl. The R, N, D, S and tiptronic are all electronically controlled. DSG use a shift fork to lock the selected gear similar to a manual transmission. The only diference are DSG locks 2 gears at the same time and the shift fork is hydraulically controlled.

Try moving the gear selector to Neutral, without stepping on the brake pedal try moving the gear selector to D, S or Tiptronic the gear will not engage the transmission is still in neutral. The gear will only engage from N to D, S and tiptronic without stepping on the brake if the car is mpving above 10-15 km/h

Try doing DSG Basic Setting you will hear the shift fork move and feel the transmission engage the gears while the gear selector is in Park and your foot is on the brake pedal.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, since I bought my new steering wheel, before mounting it I would like to have clear ideas to be able to:

A) install the START ENGINE button 
B) install another button that is connected to my "SPORT" button;

1) could you tell me what I need for this mod?

2) do I install an aftermarket kit that I find on AliExpress or do I think I understand that someone has made a canbus kit that can be installed on mk2?

3) how can I use the button that I will mount on the steering wheel and connect it to the kit?

4) how can I connect the other button to the standard one for the sport function?

5) I would like the two buttons to be illuminated with white LEDs and a satin frame, do I have them made on purpose or is there something compatible with my standard steering wheel?

6)which buttons could I mount that have white LED light? do I have them made to measure?

7) it is necessary not to lose any OEM function such as automatic door closing or reopening when key is removed, etc., obviously I am aware of the fact that the key must still be used


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Just a follow up on this, Greg from *HazzyDayz* sent another email confirming they can incorporate both the left Shift D-S button and the right Start button into the Mk2 steering wheel.
> 
> If anyone is interested, please contact them directly for details and prices.


how can i contact him?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

https://www.hazzydayz.com/contact-us-2-w.asp

HazzyDayz Ltd
Unit 5 Sharose Court 
Markyate, St Albans,
AL3 8JH, UK
[email protected]


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

perfect thank you, I contact him! do you know if it has fb or whatsapp?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I personally don't know anyone at the team at *HazzyDayz* as my questions have been rather general. You may want to just send them an email to inquire. I'm not sure how much information they will be willing to share since this is what their company does professionally; retrofit various vehicles. But hopefully they can share enough information to help point you in the right direction with the installation of the start button.

Another option would be to search through other TT Mk2 or Audi R8 Forums to see if you can find anything regarding the installation of the kit shown above. Check the link below as there are some instructions provided -

https://www.vagexpress.com/products/int ... f-7-arteon


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I would imagine that since the paddle shifters can be used to shift up and down through the gears, wiring a button to change D to S would be pretty straight forward.
> 
> Copied this from the workshop manual - *Transmission, Automatic 6-speed - A005TT01520*
> 
> ...


Sure but if the selector is in one position and the button sends a CAN signal to go into sport mode, at a minimum you'll get a fault code for bad shifter/implausible position or signal. Then who knows what happens after that--will it go into S for a second, return to D, go into some limp mode, etc. There may be a way to do it but basically doing this without any kind of module or programming for it, would be like connecting another shifter up and having them in different positions--which one is the car going to choose and what will be the result is anybody's guess.

I once tried dismantling the headlight switch in my A3 so that I could make it so you could pull out the switch in auto mode, to have the fog lights come on with out having to manually turn the switch to the ON position and then pull it out. I thought I was being smart removing the mechanical inhibition in the switch to allow for fogs to be automatically on when the headlights turned on automatically. Haha car just laughed at me. Fogs did _not_ turn on, instead the headlights turned on at all times (with ignition on) and implausible signal fault code was set for the headlight switch lol. Only thing to do from there to have the fogs on with the headlights would be to physically wire some relays to turn them on with the lights which I thought about doing, but never bothered to do. This is obviously completely unrelated but should illustrate the point of sending messages on the bus (CAN, K-line, whatever) that the car was never designed to use, or sending conflicting messages--just not going to work the way you intend them to.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

In response to my inquiry -

_"We did a R8 last week with the same steering wheel as you have on your TT, And it took about 5 hours to complete as we need to cut your steering wheel to modify it for the brackets etc,

Then to note, the Start stop button only works to start the engine, they do not stop the engine, basically these buttons operate a set on relays, so you can assign the buttons to any switch that operates via a push button switch.

As long as you supply the current button set for your vehicle, we can carry out the installation for you at £475+VAT."_

-HazzyDayz Team


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

it is not clear to me that the steering wheel should be cut; the start engine button, if connected directly to the key, will only have the start function, to have all the functions as normal, you will also need to install a kit! the assembly I have no way to have them do it in any case £ 470 is too expensive, I'm talking to VagExpress who told me to have all the kit I need including the Wi-Fi module to avoid the passage of cables, let's see what cost of purchase will notify me


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> I'd be interested to see photos of the modified TT steering wheel. Also, does the DSG on our TTs not have a mechanical linkage between D and S? I know the other positions do, but D to S is a shorter movement. Just interested more than anything


I would like to do it like this one but with two buttons and not 4, I have to understand if I can change the wiring of the two buttons in order to connect the black one to my sport button (magnetic ride) and the red one to the key or to a kit for a button instead of the key


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *chriscapon* - Run a Google search for "_Integrated Switch R8 Engine Start Stop Button_" and you'll find there are a number of sources.
> 
> According to this website that sells them, there are several versions of the buttons available depending on the steering wheel. They also provide some DIY installation instructions.
> 
> ...


it has been more than a week since I contacted VagExpress, they answer me with a dropper, telling me only that it can be done but they have not yet answered telling me what to buy, I am also annoyed to ask again without receiving any response!


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, since VagExpress doesn't answer me, let's try to make this MOD; the main obstacle in my opinion is to be able to modify the wiring in order to make the black button compatible with any button on our TT, for example esp or the sport button; same thing for the red button, the wiring should be changed to make it compatible with the key and all this using the Wi-Fi function integrated in the buttons


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *armran* - Here's a clip from the Audi R8 wiring diagram workshop manual and SSP 970173. You can go to this website and download them -

https://cardiagn.com/2015-2017-audi-r8- ... g-diagram/


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

then, let's proceed step by step;

1) choice of buttons to be mounted on the shape of our steering wheel.

2) as far as I am concerned, I prefer the button mode with integrated Wi-Fi so you will need to look for a wiring / adapter that, from each of the 2 receivers, interfaces with the function you want to control, such as the sport button or the key

https://www.aiduauto.com/blog/for-audi- ... b0038.html


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys I really don't know who to turn to to make this modification, I turned to many button sellers and those who answer tell me they are not compatible with my steering wheel; VagExpress doesn't even deign to reply to the messages I wrote to them both on whatsapp and on Messenger and in their AliExpress channel

the first thing to understand is which buttons to buy that have the attachment base compatible with the shape of our steering wheel


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys I bought a kit of r8 Style wireless buttons, it will not be easy to get the engine started with the red button and to get / deactivate the Sport function, if you have any advice they would be very welcome; there is a kit of original and plug & play components but it costs too much, about € 900 and honestly I don't want to spend all this money


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There's an Audi TT guru named "*ReTTro fit*" who is a wizard at these sorts of modifications. I've sent him a PM to see if he's willing to help support this project.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

thanks you are really very kind! does he belong to this forum?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes. He's the guy that got the original reverse camera post going some years ago along with a ton of other Mk2 mods.

FYI - check my previous post on page 3 as I updated it with some Audi R8 documentation links for you. Also sent you a PM.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *armran* - Here's a clip from the Audi R8 wiring diagram workshop manual and SSP 970173. You can go to this website and download them -
> 
> https://cardiagn.com/2015-2017-audi-r8- ... g-diagram/
> 
> View attachment 1


the first image refers to the buttons near the gearbox as on the tt and r8 mk1 right?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not sure. You'll need to download the wiring diagram and trace it. If you can't get to the documents in the link I provided, send me a PM and I can email them to you.

According to the SSP, there are two versions of the R8 steering wheel, the Standard (shown below with 2-buttons) and the Performance which has four buttons.

I found this post, not sure if it's helpful, but will keep digging and posting -

https://www.aiduauto.com/blog/for-audi- ... diagram-38


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Found this and it looks like there may be a guy in Italy that can help. This is from a post on installing a Mk3 steering wheel (with start button) into a Mk2 -

*Mk3 TT steering wheel retrofitted to my Mk2 TT*
https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... T-finally-!

_"For the dongle to tap into the signal conversion so that the new wheel button signals can work with the car please contact Luca at [email protected].

He has developed a small dongle that converts the high line to low line signal so that the older Audi's tech can read the new signals from the new wheel."_

.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I contact him let's see!


----------



## zakiro (Apr 7, 2020)

Nice project i keep tracking cheer! :mrgreen:


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> There's an Audi TT guru named "*ReTTro fit*" who is a wizard at these sorts of modifications. I've sent him a PM to see if he's willing to help support this project.


hei bye, did he then answer you rectro fit?

I have also completed the modification of the mirror that lowers in reverse, now all that remains is to create this mod of the buttons on the steering wheel


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

No, haven't heard from him. I believe he's still active, but more in the Mk3 forum these days. Perhaps he's on holiday..??


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

we hope to answer


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

we hope to answer


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

A ordinary Start button will also work. You just need to remove terminal 50 or 55 (I'm very poor memorizing numbers) AKA starter switch from the ingition key switch.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

hello guys, I'll bring you some updates regarding the upgrade to my steering wheel; 1) finally I was able to find a very good upholsterer who redid the seams from yellow to ice using the original leather and then without changing it, the steering wheel came exactly as it was original 2) I managed after several attempts to start the engine through button on the steering wheel, the function is very basic but it suits me just fine: you have to turn on the ignition with the key, you can start the engine either with the key as per original or by pressing the button and then you have to turn off the engine with the key; if you want to do everything with the button, you have to add the very low cost Keyless kit but you would lose some functions such as the power steering and the possibility of opening / closing the car via remote control and therefore also the windows; I wanted the satellite buttons on the steering wheel more for aesthetics but I would never have mounted them if they did not work so for me it is more than excellent; I haven't tried the black drive select button yet, but I shouldn't have any problems connecting it to the Sport button and the esp button; in this way by pressing that button I would have the car in total sport (at the same time it deactivates esp and the sport function is active) if, on the other hand, I want to manage them individually, I can do it easily from the original buttons

in the photo you can see the steering wheel which now has the stitching of the correct color

at the following link a small draft of the start engine operation





__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Great work!  Please be sure to put a wiring diagram together so others can follow this installation.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys good morning then, to have the function as follows, i.e. switch on the ignition with key, start the engine both from light and from a button, switch off the engine from the key, as I did while keeping the remote control functions unaltered, just pull out the two red and yellow cables from the key block by removing module 16 under the steering wheel; I extended them up to the fuse, I taped them to the certiplast and I connected the wireless button kit; there are various forms of buttons, in my case the Bluetooth receiver emits the signal in the form of mass so I had to use a relay but other kits work by emitting the positive.

now I have to power the buttons on the steering wheel, I would need to know which mass to connect to in order to have power when the panel is started; in the picture the airbag plug


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys by chance can you recommend a 10amp fuse in the fuse area that gives 12+ with the ignition on? I would need another piece of advice: could you tell me where to get power from the steering wheel only when the headlights are turned on?

to complete the job and connect the drive select button, which provides a wire that gives the mass, how do I connect it to the Sport button and the esp button? 
1) am I going to connect my wire that gives ground to the wire of the sport button?

2) what is the pin of the sport button wire?

3) i think the sport button is powered by a constant 12+ pin is a wire that provides ground to trigger the button?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The steering wheel illumination is controlled via LINbus, you would need to open the steering controls to tap into it, or possibly splice into wires to the paddles if you have an stronic


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

This is the wiring for the paddle shifters


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I preferred to connect it to the positive of the airbag so they turn on even when I open the car; now I have the last problem to solve: from the drive select button only a wire comes out that provides negative when pressing the black button, I should connect it to the magnetic ride button and to the esp button, how do I do it?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Splicing into the airbag wire scares me a little, what if your button malfunctions and interferes with it somehow?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What do the mag ride and esp buttons output when pressed?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> Splicing into the airbag wire scares me a little, what if your button malfunctions and interferes with it somehow?


quiet it is correct to connect the power supply of the buttons to the power supply of the airbag, only for customization I wanted to connect the lighting cable to the power supply cable of the buttons and then take the positive from the one that powers the airbag, thus doing the buttons light up even when the car is opened and it's a very nice effect


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> Cosa emettono i pulsanti mag ride ed esp quando vengono premuti?
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> I don't know, I would need to know the PINs of the related functions and then check with the tester


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd take the power from the steering control buttons, should be pin 10 of the yellow connector or pin 2 of the black connector, red wire

Earth is pin 7 of the yellow connector or pin 3 of the black connector, brown wire


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

Sapete per caso quali sono i PIN della presa t16e che comandano la corsa magnetica e il tasto esp? sappiamo che il PIN 9 è il led del pulsante pdc!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Or as we say in English - "_Do you happen to know what are the PINs on the t16e socket that control the magnetic ride and esp button? we know PIN 9 is the led on the pdc button_!"  
(https://www.deepl.com/translator)


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

oops, error, force of habit; rephrase it in English; “Do you by any chance know what are the PINs of the t16e socket that control the magnetic stroke and the esp key? we know that PIN 9 is the led of the pdc button! "


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

raga can't you find some wiring diagram or some reference to which is the pin of the magnetic ride and esp?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

good morning guys, you wanted completed, I'm happy, the steering wheel I most wanted is now assembled and customized; I replaced the Oem paddles with these beautiful and very discreet without being excessive, totally in aluminum in the rear part compared to the Oems and also very beautiful with the illuminated LED; I repositioned the satellite buttons so that there is no space between the button and the spoke above, I managed to change the buttons by straightening the writing, now it's perfect and I can dedicate myself to connecting the black button to the sport function


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, how can I understand which are the pins of the Magnetic ride button and the esp button, we know that the led of the ops button is 9, but for the two buttons of my interest how can I understand which ones they are?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The maximum wiring for a standard TT connector T16b is below. Wires and button will vary based on spec

Pin 1 > illumination
Pin 2 > rear spoiler and hazard warning buttons earth
Pin 3 > hazard warning button signal
Pin 4 > magride button LED
Pin 5 > vacant
Pin 6 > rear spoiler button LED
Pin 7 > ignition live
Pin 8 > TPMS button earth
Pin 9 > vacant
Pin 10 > ESP button signal
Pin 11 > hazard warning button LED
Pin 12 > rear spoiler button signal
Pin 13 > TPMS button signal
Pin 14 > magride button signal
Pin 15 > vacant
Pin 16 > earth


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

in my case I have the same button as yours. I'm not mistaken

let's take the case of the magnetic ride, the pin I should work on is 14;

I think pin 14 is 12+ (to be checked with a tester): to activate the function from another button, do I have to supply 12+ on pin 14?

or should I work on pin 4 which is sure it is a 12+? I think that if I supply 12+ on pin 4, I only turn on the yellow led of the button but I don't think I activate the function

I have to check that: 1) PIN 14 can be activated by supplying mass. 2) PIN 10 can be activated by supplying ground. 3) the PIN 4 can be activated (the led of the MR key) providing 12+


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I do not have magride so cannot say. It's probably either connecting up a + or a -, so like you say you'll need to give it a try with the multimeter


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

instead for the esp key? it will be the same, I have to find out with a multimeter ?! do you think it is useful to provide 12+ to PIN 4 or I do not conclude anything, perhaps I only turn on the LED but I do not activate the function!


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys good morning, I managed to connect the Sport (magnetic ride) button to my new drive select button; just connect the drive select wire on pin 14 and it's like splitting the OEM button; however if I try to connect the wire of the drive select also to PIN 10 of the esp signal, nothing happens and I don't understand the reason


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you test the existing button wires with a multimeter?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I succeeded, I would have liked to command esp from the button too but you have to do a whole other job that would in any case exclude me from being able to manage its functions individually from the Oem keys so I don't do it


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good job


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

thanks you are very kind


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, I ordered a keyless kit, I want to get everything as original and make sure that the red button can manage everything without the help of the key, if I can I will make sure that the engine can start when I put the remote control in the Cup holder;

after completing this upgrade, I will take a BMW i8 Style key or the new Mercedes SL 500 key, which one do you think is more beautiful?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, in order to easily access the key block and the wires connected to it, I have to remove the lower plastic parts under the steering wheel; do you know any tutorials?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

See my cruise control guide, it covers that


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

you are always very kind thank you


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

could you post me the link?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Retrofit: Cruise Control


This guide is specific to a 2007 V6. Part numbers may be different for newer cars. Parts Required Stalk (to replace non-momentary main beam existing stalk): 8P0 953 513 B (2 icon) / D (3 icon) Stalk (to replace momentary main beam existing stalk): 8P0 953 513 F (3 icon) Lower cowl (existing can...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

good morning guys I update you on the improvement to my engine ignition system but I am having difficulty and I ask for your help; I am installing a Chinese kit that allows the engine to be switched on via a keyless system but I need to connect to the brake pedal wire so that if I press the brake, the engine starts, if I do not press it, the ignition is turned on; 

1) how do i remove all the plastic that is under the steering wheel and ends up in the pedal area? 

2) how do i get to the brake wire? 

3) I carried out a first test and I noticed that when I press the button to turn on the ignition, the rnse does not turn on and if it is on, when I turn off the ignition it does not turn off, where am I going wrong?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Check the workshop manual for the interior. It covers all the plastic panels associated with the dash.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

could you help me to understand in the workshop manual, where to get the wire of the third stop or in any case of the stop signal? it would be perfect if I knew where to find the thread of my interest, in the area under the rear sofa


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Check the workshop manuals for the wiring diagrams. One of them includes component locations, so the applicable fuse boxes or connection points should be identified.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

you could re post the manual so you can search for both the brake wire and the key block wiring diagram


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys I need your help, I would need the wiring diagram of the key block


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

😍😍🎊🎊🎉🎉


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just look through the wiring diagrams in the workshop manuals. The key block should be in there. You can even run a key word search in the PDF viewer to help you find it.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I was able to complete the job, now the button works at 100% but I made a split wiring and it is managed by swich to be able to choose whether to use the keyless system or the key as per original, I also removed the transponder from the key that I leave in the cylinder and I inserted it inside the new key thus separating it from the immobilizer receiver and making the system safe


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thus is interesting, so how does it work?

Is there a signal repeater or something placed next to the ignition barrel, that works with the transponder in your new key?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

now I have two transponders, one is the original one that I removed from the original key and installed inside the new key; the other is the one supplied with the keyless kit that turns the engine on / off with a button, I also integrated my button on the steering wheel with the new keyless start & stop system, eliminating the supplied button which was horrible; the system works as follows: as soon as he entered the passenger compartment, I pass the key to the point where I have installed the receiver of the new transponder, it is recognized by a double beep and from that moment everything can work. if I press my red button I have power and only staying starts, if I press it the second time I turn on the panel while if I press it the third time I turn everything off. to start the engine and to turn it off, I have to press the brake pedal but to start the engine I have to bring the new key to the original immobilizer receiver, once it starts I can move the key where I want. I'm looking for the immobilizer antenna spare part code because I want to install one inside the central tunnel without having to disassemble the original one, could you help me find it that is compatible?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

i8 key Style + pke + start / stop engine from steering wheel button + possibility of swichare from keyless system to use original key for any emergency


----------



## TB205GTI (Dec 12, 2021)

What about the steering lock ?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I have not lost any original functions; I removed the transponder from the original key and inserted it inside my new i8 Style key (TK800), I inserted the blade inside the cylinder to prevent the steering from locking, I split the whole system so that through a swich I can decide whether to use the keyless system or in case of emergency I can use the OEM system; if I wanted to insert the steering lock, remove the blade from the cylinder and I would not risk anything because it is no longer equipped with a transponder


----------



## TB205GTI (Dec 12, 2021)

Ahh so basically you have no steering lock anymore. Someone can break the window, put it in neutral and push and steer it onto a trailer :/


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good work setting it up, just not something I'd be happy with having to keep the key in the car/no steering lock - might affect insurance cover?

I wonder if you can get a higher range receiver so it can be true keyless? Or to motorise the steering lock? Those would be interesting!


----------



## TB205GTI (Dec 12, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Good work setting it up, just not something I'd be happy with having to keep the key in the car/no steering lock - might affect insurance cover?
> 
> I wonder if you can get a higher range receiver so it can be true keyless? Or to motorise the steering lock? Those would be interesting!


BMW E9x series uses a motorized steering lock - that _may_ be adaptable


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Dear OP,

VERY interesting, I think you put a lot of thought and effort into this and I applaud your resolve. 

I had thought about retro fitting the TT steering wheel from the 8S/MK3 onto my MK2, but it's too much of a head ache for me. That being said, I appreciate enthusiasts like yourself that challenge the norm.

All the best


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

TB205GTI said:


> La serie BMW E9x utilizza un bloccasterzo motorizzato, che _può_ essere adattabile
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> this would be a very interesting thing


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> Good work setting it up, just not something I'd be happy with having to keep the key in the car/no steering lock - might affect insurance cover?
> 
> I wonder if you can get a higher range receiver so it can be true keyless? Or to motorise the steering lock? Those would be interesting!


I can store the blade inside the new i8 Style key, making a place for it, but the speed of use would be lost; in any case, by removing the blade, I have the perfect function of the steering lock, but if I leave it inserted, the engine cannot start because I removed the transponder and I also have the DSG so it is a bit more complicated to push it. if you can use the bmw 1 system it would not be bad


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

all this work to make starting the car up an even longer process!? Where do i sign....


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just happy that my other car and a motorbike have keyless ignition and a stop/start button!


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> all this work to make starting the car up an even longer process!? Where do i sign....



in what sense is ignition slow? in the video I show ignition remotely by remote control, I do not show the speed of ignition by button


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

armran said:


> in what sense is ignition slow? in the video I show ignition remotely by remote control, I do not show the speed of ignition by button


wasn't replying to you, was replying to the discussion starter that was intending on installing a Start button, which would still require putting a key in turning the key then pressing the start button. 
didnt even watch your video tbf - im sure its lovely and saves you loads of time


----------

